# Can I feed my pacman canned Tuna?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I just saw a video of someone feeding their pacman raw meat but I was wondering if tuna from a can would be ok? I would wash all the brine off obviously as it's salty.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have thought a piece of fresh tuna would have been better (I have no idea if they can eat it though!) that you yourself have cooked rather than something thats processed and canned! You can buy fresh tuna steaks at the fish counter in supermarkets.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd probably not..dunno, seems a bit odd...I;d imagine even if you washed it it would be a bit salty..I'd probably just stick to more vanilla stuff.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

well he took some then went for some more and just spat it out so i'm not sure if he likes it, if he's dead in the morning i'll know why lol


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I wanted to do this once but then I figured that you shouldn't give amphibians anything with any trace of salt in/on it ?

If you're going to feed fish...go fresh !


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've fed it to my plated lizard once in a while- no idea for frogs though.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

andaroo said:


> well he took some then went for some more and just spat it out so i'm not sure if he likes it, if he's dead in the morning i'll know why lol


 
what a caring comment! unbelievable!....and for the record i wouldn`t feed ANY tinned or human grade foods to a horned frog, the high salt contents, the preservatives etc etc are all things that i would worry about, why not stick to a varied insect and rodent diet that you know is safe?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

andaroo said:


> I just saw a video of someone feeding their pacman raw meat but I was wondering if tuna from a can would be ok? I would wash all the brine off obviously as it's salty.


insted of washing the brine off, wouldn't it make more sense to try tuna in water, rather than brine?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i only had tuna in brine in the cupboard, the only ingredients were tuna, water and salt, i rinsed it for 2 minutes under the tap and tasted it and it didn't taste salty anymore. He's still alive and well


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

What meat can these guys eat? Mine just gets locusts so want to give him a change.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> What meat can these guys eat? Mine just gets locusts so want to give him a change.


Try mice or chicks?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

ipreferaflan said:


> FallenAngel said:
> 
> 
> > What meat can these guys eat? Mine just gets locusts so want to give him a change.
> ...


And lean meat such as heart is also ok on occasion, going back to the fish subject you can try things like prawns, shrimp, squid, etc. but yeah best to keep it fresh or fresh frozen and be aware of the whole thiamine issue when feeding fishy stuff.


----------



## easigee (Apr 2, 2010)

Surely it is simply best for their health to feed them what they would eat in their native environment ?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

easigee said:


> Surely it is simply best for their health to feed them what they would eat in their native environment ?


Canned tuna roams wild in South America.
Didn't you know?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

easigee said:


> Surely it is simply best for their health to feed them what they would eat in their native environment ?


If it were available of course.


----------



## easigee (Apr 2, 2010)

ipreferaflan said:


> Canned tuna roams wild in South America.
> Didn't you know?


:lol:



Morgan Freeman said:


> If it were available of course.


Praise the lord for internet insect suppliers :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh sure, but it's quite limited compared to what you'd find roaming the forest floors of S. America!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

easigee said:


> Praise the lord for internet insect suppliers :2thumb:


I guess he means in captivity, we're not feeding them the exact same species of insect they'd go for in the wild, but a protein source is a protein source for the most part(assuming it's insect based.)


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Canned tuna roams wild in South America.
> Didn't you know?


:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> Canned tuna roams wild in South America.
> Didn't you know?


dude don't be an idiot ok, you clearly don't get canned tuna for wild animals!

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS....

Basically tuna can actually fly, this is how they migrate to their spawning grounds, they can fly over entire countries. Their wings are folded under their skin normally, and come out when they need them. So anyway a lot of them migrate over South America in the spring and although they're ok flyers for thousands of miles actually, some do go off course or mistake small bodies of water for the ocean. Still it's a considerable feet for fish which are 3ft long minimum, with the bluefins reaching several metres long, and weighing up to 450kg. So basically the tuna sometimes crash into trees in the forests, or try and land in a small pool, and skid along the ground, or just get trapped in the pond. 

Obviously then pacman frogs eat them, or lick up the tuna meat which is on some trees as the tuna pretty much explode when they hit them at full speed. You might think "well how does a pacman swallow a 3ft minimum long fish?", well...it is a pacman to be fair.:lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jokes aside, he ate it and now lives on to eat another locust. So tuna from a can is safe. Would i feed it again? No, because now his tank smells like it!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the idea of feeding prawns to the horned frog. Seems like they would be okay for them in moderation, and of course they're soft-bodied so easily digested.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have jumbo ones in the freezer i'll get one out for him to try :lol2: can any frog eat it as all mine will take food from tongs


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not even sure if horned frogs can have them to be completely honest but I like the idea of them as it's something else to include in a varied diet. However they can have mice and fish in moderation so I don't see why not prawns. There's nothing toxic or indigestable about them and just another invertebrate !!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> I'm not even sure if horned frogs can have them to be completely honest but I like the idea of them as it's something else to include in a varied diet. However they can have mice and fish in moderation so I don't see why not prawns. There's nothing toxic or indigestable about them and just another invertebrate !!


I forgot to report back on the jumbo prawns... They are safe I've fed them to mine about 5 times now. Makes his body a funny shape :lol2: I use fresh frozen ones and microwave them for a few seconds until they are just warm.








lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Man they will eat anything.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Man they will eat anything.


anything i drop infront infront of its fat face!
I'll test them on vegetables next.. lol jk


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Many* years ago (please don't ask how many), when I lived in Brazil, I fed my wild-caught canes, treefrogs and unknown Leptildactilids wild-caught beetles, snails, frog-hoppers, roaches, termites- and anything else I could catch. There was a destinct lack of earthworms and woodlice- termites and ants mostly took over that ecological niche- and of course, there was no trade to speak of, and no captive-bred anything. You learn to improvise.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> *Many* years ago (please don't ask how many), when I lived in Brazil, I fed my wild-caught canes, treefrogs and unknown Leptildactilids wild-caught beetles, snails, frog-hoppers, roaches, termites- and anything else I could catch. There was a destinct lack of earthworms and woodlice- termites and ants mostly took over that ecological niche- and of course, there was no trade to speak of, and no captive-bred anything. You learn to improvise.


how many? lol

Did you catch the frogs from the wild yourself?!

Pacman are also good swimmers, their fatness makes em float like an inflatable :lol2: I have a video of it i'm gonna upload, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> how many? lol
> 
> *Did you catch the frogs from the wild yourself?!*
> 
> Pacman are also good swimmers, their fatness makes em float like an inflatable :lol2: I have a video of it i'm gonna upload, it's pretty funny.


Of course! I was Gerald Durrel's biggest fan!:lol2:

The trade as we know it didn't exist, especially in other countries. I count myself *hugely *advantaged to have had the chance to encounter all kinds of 'exotic' animals on their home ground- no credit to me, just an accident of my fathers' job.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Tinned tuna for cranwelli???! Interesting question but the Gran Chaco is not noted for it's sea fishing! I wouldn't be surprised if they ate the can aswell but that doesn't make it good for them, and with such a variety of commercially bred insects etc available then i don't see the reason to risk it (roaches and earthworms are excellent and as you know, readily available!). I would be very surprised if this was good for them in the long run, unless it was the rarest of 'treats', WELL rinsed and not making up a large percentage of their diet. As for the prawns.... This should help you decide whether it's good over a long period of time.... 

*Nutritional Information*
For every 100 grams raw product
for *Prawn *meat.​Kilojoules399 (95 calories)Cholesterol121 mgSodium185 gTotal fat (oil)0.8 gSaturated fat36% of total fatMonounsaturated fat23% of total fatPolyunsaturated fat41% of total fatOmega-3, EPA39 mgOmega-3, DHA49 mgOmega-6, AA45 mg


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Are baked beans ok? lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

frogbmth said:


> are baked beans ok? Lol


bmth? <3


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

frogbmth said:


> Are baked beans ok? lol


Well, they were acceptable back in 90's Swanage weren't they mate?!


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Alex M said:


> Well, they were acceptable back in 90's Swanage weren't they mate?!


Let's not get into what was acceptable 20 years ago in Swanage, you could get some nipper to go to the shop for 20p but that sort of slavery is illegal now :2thumb:


----------

